# Semi-OT: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl [Merged]



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The wife of NBA center Yao Ming is expecting their first child, sending netizens into a frenzy of hope for a new generation to lead China's basketball team in the future.
> 
> "The news that Ye Li is pregnant is true. Yao Ming and his wife would like to thank all those who are showing concern," Yao's China-based spokesman Zhang Chi said in a statement to leading portal Sina.com on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/01/04/yao.father.ap/index.html

Congrats to Yao and Ye! :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Semi-OT: Yao set to become a father for the first time*

Congrats, will they name the child Yee or Yoo?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: Yao set to become a father for the first time*

Yao gettin it on! Man, a 7'6 giant bangin a little chinese chick just gives me a funny mental image.

Congrats to Yao though, he's out for the year so a mans gotta do something.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: Yao set to become a father for the first time*

^Little?

To Yao maybe, but she's 6' 2''.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> BEIJING (AP) -- Houston Rockets star Yao Ming says he and his wife are having a baby girl, and excited Chinese fans have already posted photo mashups of the couple's faces online to predict what she'll look like.
> 
> A column in the China Daily newspaper first mentioned the news in passing Thursday, but it made the front page Saturday as fans sent Yao's comments whizzing through online forums.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/02/06/ming.baby.girl.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*

How can doctors predict how tall a baby will grow?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*

Yao must have ****ing destroyed that woman. A 7'6" monster banging that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*

Apparently, she played on chinese national women's team and is 6'3".


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*










Still got over a foot height difference though. I can't imagine that.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*



FX™ said:


> Yao must have ****ing destroyed that woman. A 7'6" monster banging that?


Who's bigger.... Yao or Greg Oden!?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*



OneBadLT123 said:


> How can doctors predict how tall a baby will grow?


I was wondering the same thing, haha. Nonetheless, I had no idea Yao was married, let alone having a baby girl, lol.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Yao Ming and wife expecting a baby girl*

That's gonna be a big kid.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston Rockets center Yao Ming recently returned to the United States. Great news for Rockets fans, but not so great for Chinese basketball fans.
> 
> You see, Yao's wife is pregnant. If she has her baby in the United States, that baby automatically becomes an American citizen. No biggie, except that Chinese law doesn't recognize dual citizenship.
> 
> As you can imagine, this upsets the Chinese.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/The-United-States-might-be-getting-a-little-more?urn=nba,225529


----------

